
'A direct, toxic chemical injury': What vaping does to the lungs - ceejayoz
https://www.nbcnews.com/health/vaping/direct-toxic-chemical-injury-what-vaping-does-lungs-n1061151
======
wahern
> "But I will not be shocked when we discover 20 years from now that some
> patients have chronic lung disease because they’ve been vaping."

Well, she'll only have to wait a few more years. Vaping got started in 2003,
and by 2005 was already exploding--I personally knew several developers who
vaped regularly at that point. (I'm not a smoker, so it's notable that even I
was familiar with vaping at that point.)

It's a pity what this hysteria and moral panic is doing. Both of my parents
successfully switched from smoking cigarettes to vaping. My dad had been chain
smoking unfiltered Camels since he was about 15. But now they're getting calls
from friends and family "concerned" about their vaping. I just hoping it
doesn't result in them relapsing. Anybody who thinks vaping, using reputable
products, is even remotely comparable to cigarettes is a dangerous nut.

Tainted vape juice and coils which are too hot have been a known concern since
the very beginning. The solution isn't the hysteria over vaping, it's to stop
these kids and young adults from buying black market products.

That's the first thing I told my parents--only buy vape juice and devices from
reputable suppliers and manufacturers with a well-known presence, preferably
manufacturers in the U.S. If the medical community is truly concerned, they'd
either push the FDA to release some sensible standards; or create their own
standard, tap an existing pharmacologic auditor (or whatever you call them) to
verify manufacturing methods, and initiate a publicity campaigned to advertise
their trademarked label.

It's ridiculous the way that not only the media but _medical_ _professionals_
gloss over the hard facts of these cases--e.g. black market products, mostly
verified THC products with every reason to believe the vast majority of THC
notwithstanding claims--to pass judgment on vaping generally. Or how the
"epidemic" in vaping (including both nicotine and THC), at least until the end
of 2018, hadn't even exceeded regular marijuana usage by high schoolers. Their
patently illogical reasoning and irrational conclusions are the type of thing
we've come to expect from Trump, not doctors.

